# broadhead target



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

what would the best broadhead target ...that i could keep in the back of my truck and not have to worry about it getting messed up? also a target that i can shoot both field points and broadheads into


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

The Block


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

The blob. I've got one on order. Jason Slocum


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Jason Slocum said:


> The blob. I've got one on order. Jason Slocum


where do you order these from?? and id like to have a little more info as i have never heard of one before


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

The are made in Resaca Georgia out of left over carpet glue materials and make excellent archery targets that last a long while... You can do a Google search, and learn all about them - http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...=1&aqi=g3g-m1&oq=Blob+arc&fp=e8d6ef47431c6a4a

He is able to ship them now for $85, and they are 18X18X? cant remember the last dimension but is a good sized target. I've got the address and his contact number at home that I'll post up later. Jason Slocum


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have not shot the Blob but I have had a Rinehart 18 in 1 now for 4years and I shoot field points and broadheads. I also have a Rinehart deer target for 3 years and shoot both in. Both are easy to pull your arrows out. Go to the R100 up by Fort Worth in April and you will get to shoot all Rhinhart targets and you can see for yourself.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

*BLOB target*

Call Anthony (706-463-0207) if you want a blob. $85 Shipped to your door. Got mine in 4 days! Jason Slocum


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

2nd the Block...I'm impressed with ours.

TH


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

*Really??*

I don't understand the Block type targets and broadheads. I've had quite a few of the layered poly sheet targets and mine never seem to last more than a season. I don't even pull my arrows, I push them through and pull them out the back. After a few shots the layers are sliced to heck and subsequent shots push the pieces out the back until I have a soft spot that won't stop arrows. 
The best target I ever had was a blown foam one. The neighbors were having the spray foam insulation put in their attic. I grabbed a huge plastic bag and had them blow it full. That thing lasted for at least 10 years til I finally almost cut it in half. 
This blob thing sounds interesting, tho.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

The blob, got one last week. So far I really like it.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I got several of the larger Blobs from Anthony. They are great BH targets.


----------

